# Where is the problem well or sprinkler? RESOLVED



## abbie12611 (Mar 31, 2020)

We have a low area by our driveway and whenever the well power is turned on from the circuit box, this area floods with water. This happens EVEN IF the sprinkler system is OFF. I have to turn on well power at breaker box, then turn on sprinkler, run system, and then turn off at the breaker box or it will fill up and overflow onto sidewalk. Our well is for irrigation only. I have no idea where the problem is.... sprinkler or well issue? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

If it is flooding when the well is powered on but not the irrigation then it sounds like a well issue. Is the water puddling near the well head?


----------



## abbie12611 (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for reply! Well head is on the other side of driveway and up about 20 ft away. Second picture shows where well is in relation to where it pools.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You must have a leak from your well to you irrigation system.


----------



## abbie12611 (Mar 31, 2020)

From local irrigation company: "Found a small amount of debris in valve (appeared to be a small PVC pipe shaving) that was preventing it from closing completely, allowing water to seep through even when system was turned off. This water would then flow out of the system at the low point of this zone."


----------

